# [Need Testers]



## THEindian (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, i live over in the Mytouch 4g forums, and i am part of Team Inferno. I am a Rom/Kernel/Modding dev on Team Inferno and we want to branch out and support other devices. I made a sense 4.0 mod that will increase battery life an performance greatly, it can be used on any Sense 4.0 running HTC devices but i need testers to...test it haha. My mod adds governors without modifying the kernel.

Positions that i am looking for

Head Tester- Will get get the results from the other testers and send them back to Team Inferno, you will also test
Tester- Just test stuff 

Thanks for all your help and you'll definetly get credit!!!


----------

